# Making goat coats



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I've made a ton of these. I just cut the pattern down, or make it larger, to scale.

I have summer weight sheets, to keep flys off and to keep my goats clean before show, and winter weight for those really cold nights and for new kids.

http://www2.localaccess.com/rockyrun/coat.htm

One of my girls (Lola) modeling a summer weight:









Excellent source of outdoor fabrics (and lots of cool patterns)

http://www.therainshed.com/


----------



## Obe-Willow (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the links I have been looking for a good coat pattern.

Marisa


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

I know I will sound ignorant, but while I've put sweaters on dogs, I've never put coats on goats. 

On the back end of the coat, where the elastic is, do you slide their hind legs between the coat and the elastic and that is what keeps the coat in place in addition to the neck opening?

Thanks!


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Hip_Shot_Hanna said:


> I know I will sound ignorant, but while I've put sweaters on dogs, I've never put coats on goats.
> 
> On the back end of the coat, where the elastic is, do you slide their hind legs between the coat and the elastic and that is what keeps the coat in place in addition to the neck opening?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I just use elastic. It's cold and wet here from October to May. I can convince my girls to go out and get fresh air if they're wearing their gortex rain gear. I buy really really light cotton (the best place is walmart $1 a yard pile) for summer sheets - these are show goats that are slick sheared in April and then before every show all summer, the black flies really bother them, and being organic, we don't spray. The sheets protect them, keeps them from getting sunburned, most of my goats are white or banded. Keeps them clean on show day too. Intimidates the other breeders a little bit to see them in their matching show day colors too...


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

We've created a few of these using wool sweaters that we've gotten at the thrift store.

Thanks for sharing your photo.


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks for the links.
Your goats look super cute in those coats!
Megan


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Hmm, I may have to make a few of those. Angel, my Nubian cross, was shivering this morning, as was Polly, my Saanen, although not quite as much. (I gave them extra hay tonight - see if that helps  )

Do they stay on pretty well with just the leg straps? Or could you add a surcingle behind the front legs (I'm experienced with horse blankets - can you tell? LOL)

BTW - I've bookmarked your site, looks like lots of useful info - thanks!


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

They stay on great, even out in the pasture. The real trick is to buy fabric on sale, and recycle the elastic. I don't buy expensive bias tape either, I make it out of scraps of fabric (I just cut strips and fold/iron it over to make my own edging). I bet I don't spend more than a couple dollars on the every-day ones.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh, I'm a great hand at finding inexpensive fabric - I know all the discount stores for miles around, and I _haunt_ Value Village (I make teddy bears out of old fur coats).


----------

